# Add folder play/delete feature to the S2 software.



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Title pretty much says it all.

Thanks.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Agreed. They should just stop selling S2's if they aren't going to support them.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I am waiting for this feature.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Add me to the list of those wanting this. This is a really neat feature and would really improve my ability to use Video On Demand content such as music videos on my DVRs.


----------

